# Medical appointments?



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm wondering what everyone else does about scheduled appointments, not for emergencies but just for regular checkups. I've got one coming up this week with the eye doctor, which I've cancelled and rescheduled once already, and am not sure what to do. I'm really not happy about sitting in any medical office for 2 hours, which is as long as a complete eye exam takes. His building is an oldish one, with a small waiting room, and normally, people sit pretty much scrunched together. I don't know what they're doing about that now.

It seems like postponing once again is the sensible thing to do, but I have chronic glaucoma, and need to get the pressure within my eyes checked every few months. I'm already overdue for that.  Maybe I could get them to agree to just check that one thing and skip all the rest of it, for now?

I've got a dental cleaning/checkup also scheduled for next month, and am also not sure what to do about that. 

They keep telling us "older" folks to just stay home and not go near other people unless we absolutely have to. But what about these situations?  Visiting these medical offices are obviously not frivolous, like going to a bar or ball game, but could be just as dangerous.  What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'm wondering what everyone else does about scheduled appointments, not for emergencies but just for regular checkups. I've got one coming up this week with the eye doctor, which I've cancelled and rescheduled once already, and am not sure what to do. I'm really not happy about sitting in any medical office for 2 hours, which is as long as a complete eye exam takes. His building is an oldish one, with a small waiting room, and normally, people sit pretty much scrunched together. I don't know what they're doing about that now.
> 
> It seems like postponing once again is the sensible thing to do, but I have chronic glaucoma, and need to get the pressure within my eyes checked every few months. I'm already overdue for that.  Maybe I could get them to agree to just check that one thing and skip all the rest of it, for now?
> 
> ...


My husband had an eye appointment last week, and he was the only patient there. Perhaps you could ask if your eye doctor is taking one patient at a time in their office.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 2, 2020)

I had a six-month routine visit and a trip to the lab for blood work.

I wore my mask and used hand sanitizer before and after each visit.

The PCP's staff checked me in at the front door, took my temperature, and escorted me immediately into the exam room.  After the exam, I was instructed to wait in the exam room for my paperwork and next appointment then I was escorted out a side door.  I only came in contact with three people and they all had on full PPE.

At the blood lab, I was met at the front door my temperature was taken and I answered basic questions about my health, exposure to the virus, etc...  The waiting area had chairs spaced at least 6 feet apart and only the person having work done was allowed in unless they were accompanied by a parent/guardian.

I felt safe and have no worries about either visit.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2020)

I went for a dental cleaning July 1st.  They took every imaginable precaution.  Only one patient in the office at a time, temperature checks, health check list, go directly to the bathroom to wash hands as soon as entering the office, exit through a different door than the one I entered, I was given eye shields to wear during the cleaning.  Everyone was masked, gloved and face shielded, etc.  I felt very safe.  

On the other hand, my daughter texted me yesterday to say that they'll need to self-isolate from us for a couple of weeks because her kids had dental appointments this week. She said, "While the hygienists and everyone in the office followed safety procedures, there were other kids in the office at the same time and obviously anyone who was having dental work done was not masked."

I'm very disappointed that her pediatric dentist didn't take the same level of precautions as mind did, and that we'll not be able to spend time together for a while.

As @Pinky suggested, why not call your doctor's office, explain your concerns and find out how they're responding?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2020)

I had an eye appointment and finished it.  The doctor only allowed one person at a time and everything was sanitized and wiped down and I had to wear a mask as did the doctor.

Just phone the appointment desk and ask what is going on.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks, all.  Will call them tomorrow.


----------



## rgp (Aug 2, 2020)

Have thought much the same ....... Not keen on visiting a petri dish my self. If nothing else feels out of whack ? My scheduled appointments can wait.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 2, 2020)

Here, doctors and clinics are themselves postponing anything truly routine.  I have a routine appointment that has now been rescheduled 4 times.  They are also doing a lot of phone and video appointments.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes, I've also done a couple of video appointments. Unfortunately, the eye doctor and dentist need me there in person.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

I agree with the others; I would definitely call, and ask them to tell you,
very specifically, every thing they are and are not doing, regarding precautions for the covid spread.

Then, you can evaluate better.
I would try to evaluate both what the risk level would be, and in addition, if there is anything else that I or they might be able to do, that might lower the risk further,
such as the time of day of your appointment, fewer different office people you interact with while there, if you could wait outside, etc..... your payment method....any interactions possible over the phone to lessen your time spent there...etc.

Also, you do have the medical eye condition which needs monitoring, so that needs to be weighed in as well.  Since you skipped the last one (as I would have also) then perhaps this timing is better than waiting till Autumn when cases may spike again.

I am not doing anything routine, but trying to weigh the specific office and my medical need for the visit, and making each decision separately.

In general, I would guess that eye offices would be more careful than some other types of offices, but I wouldn't assume it without hearing specifics from each individual office.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 2, 2020)

I cancelled the doctor appointments that I thought could wait.  No dental appointments and no heart doctor (no cure for the heart failure anyway).  Cancelled the neurologist, I decided I didn’t want to do the lastest test .

I am seeing the orthopedic this week-hip pain, the eye surgeon next week-I have growths on the nerve, and the pain guy the week after.  I didn't want to see the pain doctor but I need a shot in my spine due to the pain.  I can avoid that no longer.  It’s getting impossible to stand and hard to walk.  He’s doing an epidural.  Hopefully he can do a nerve block as well. 

Oh, and I see my internist as well.    I am not comfortable with all these appointments. But what can I do?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 2, 2020)

Many are having you call when you arrive and a nurse will come out when the doctor is ready.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

My husband's optometrist took his temperature, asked him to wear his mask for the appointment, wore a mask himself, had plexiglass between them. They both used hand sanitizer, and his assistant wiped everything down with sanitizer as well. I believe he was only taking patients who it was absolutely necessary to see. My husband's cataract situation is one line away from needing surgery. He was put on a list to see a specialist (1 yr. wait) and surgery (2 yr. wait). He was told to knock on the door when he arrived .. it was locked so nobody could enter un-announced.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Pinky, I suspect my eye doctor will do the same. But I will call them and ask before going.

I did go in to see my primary care doctor about a month ago, and his nurse took my temperature before even letting me in the door, and of course, everybody wore masks. So I guess they're all doing that now. Somehow, getting that close to all that eye equipment makes me kind of nervous, though. Imagine all the wiping down they have to do!

Great choice, between dying of Covid-19, or going blind! Which can easily happen with glaucoma if you neglect it, as it presents no symptoms until it's too late.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a medical appointment tomorrow with primary care physician. When I confirmed I was told 2) wear a mask and 2) even though the waiting room is large only 6 people allowed at a time, so I have to wait in parking area, call a phone #, and a staff person will come get me and take temperature.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My husband's optometrist took his temperature, asked him to wear his mask for the appointment, wore a mask himself, had plexiglass between them. They both used hand sanitizer, and his assistant wiped everything down with sanitizer as well. I believe he was only taking patients who it was absolutely necessary to see. My husband's cataract situation is one line away from needing surgery. He was put on a list to see a specialist (1 yr. wait) and surgery (2 yr. wait). He was told to knock on the door when he arrived .. it was locked so nobody could enter un-announced.


Wait, what?  A 1 year wait for a specialist and 2 year wait for surgery?  For cataracts?  In a big city like Toronto?  Wow!    

A couple of years ago, I saw an ophthalmologist within a couple of weeks and had cataract surgery about six weeks later.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

OK, I had my exam with the opthomologist yesterday, and all went well. They took the same precautions that everyone else seems to be taking. They made sure that the waiting rooms were empty, or nearly empty. (Normally, they are pretty crowded.)  The seats in the waiting room had "Please leave this seat vacant" signs, all except 3-4 of them, widely spaced.  So my time in the waiting room was very brief.

They took my temperature before even letting me into the waiting room. Every piece of examining equipment was thoroughly wiped down before I had to come in contact with it. My visit was much shorter than usual. Normally, a yearly checkup takes 2 hours; this one took about 1 hour. They did omit a lot of stuff (which makes me wonder how necessary all those tests really are.)  But I did have my vision field test, the one with the clicker and the blinking lights, and they tested my eye pressure and vision, which were the main things I needed. All is well, and I feel pretty reassured about medical appointments.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Wait, what?  A 1 year wait for a specialist and 2 year wait for surgery?  For cataracts?  In a big city like Toronto?  Wow!
> 
> A couple of years ago, I saw an ophthalmologist within a couple of weeks and had cataract surgery about six weeks later.


Yep, eye surgeries that can wait, have been pushed back due to COVID.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

@Sunny 
That is all very good to read your feedback.  I am glad it went very well for you!
Both the process, and the results.

In addition, it also encourages some of us, who are trying to decide which appointments to follow through on, and which not to.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a long appointment scheduled with my Cardiologist next week and I'm nervous about the length of time I'll be in the office with the various tests. Bowmore always goes with me for Dr appointments but I don't want him exposed for that long either, so he'll read it here first that I'll be going alone.
I'm also long overdue for an ultrasound to check on any changes to an Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm that has been monitored for several years. I am pretty much a done deal if it bursts. Lucile Ball died from the same.
 Having said that, I think I'll just continue living with the "time bomb" because if if it has become big enough now to indicate surgery, I wouldn't have it done now. For that reason, I want to believe it is unchanged. There is no medicine to help, and at least it would be quick, unlike a  slow death of misery from Covid.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 6, 2020)

We've been lucky in our area....the number of CV cases has been fairly low.  The local doctors, dentists, and eye doctor are taking extra efforts to minimize the number of people in the waiting areas, and practicing all the recommended measures to minimize the patients and themselves to the risks.  In the last few weeks, I've had routine dental work, and an annual doctor exam....both of which went quickly with only a few minutes wait.  I've driven past the eye doctors office a few times, and there are only 1 or 2 cars there, instead of the usual 4 or 5....so I suspect that they are limiting the number of patients, and wait times, also.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Yep, eye surgeries that can wait, have been pushed back due to COVID.


Good news! Hubby has an appointment to see a specialist in October.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2020)

I've had 2 telephone doctor appointments since this virus has hit us and will have another one tomorrow which my doctor decided to make via telephone this time instead of me.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Good news! Hubby has an appointment to see a specialist in October.



Well, Pinky, I guess October isn't TOO long to wait. But when I was there yesterday, the doctor said I should have a minor surgical procedure that they do right there in the office. The lenses from my cataract operations need an adjustment, which involves a laser. (I'm used to this stuff, as I get it all the time for my glaucoma, although this time the glaucoma tested fine.)  Anyway, they gave me an appointment for Aug. 21!   I was surprised it was that prompt. Maybe they had a cancellation.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 7, 2020)

@Sunny  So glad you were able to get to the opthalmologist, that they were so safe and your results were good.  I've been worried about your glaucoma ever since you posted the OP.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> @Sunny  So glad you were able to get to the opthalmologist, that they were so safe and your results were good.  I've been worried since about your glaucoma ever since you posted the OP.



Thanks, Annie, that's very kind of you. Actually, I feel that I'm in pretty good hands; I've had this glaucoma for at least 10 years, maybe more, no symptoms at all (which is part of the problem with glaucoma, by the time you start losing vision it's too late to do anything about it), my opthomologist is very reliable about checking it about every 4 months or so. When the pressure starts to build up, he uses a laser beam to correct the problem. It takes about 5 minutes right there in his office, no anesthetic required, it's pretty amazing.  (Well, just a local anesthetic via drops), I get the feeling that glaucoma is not the devastating cause of blindness it used to be, as long as the person goes in for checkups when they are supposed to.

Of course, this pandemic threw everything into turmoil, but even though I delayed a lot longer than I should have, all seems to be well.

But the really dramatic change in my body recently has nothing to do with my eyes; I've decided to let my hair grow!   I haven't had long hair for at least 50 years, and when I couldn't go for my usual haircuts I was horrified at first, then I decided that it's kind of fun to see how it will look if it keeps growing, and see how long I can stand it. I just ordered some scrunchies for a pony tail. Guess I'll look like a gray-haired old hippie for a while, at least until I get tired of it.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> But the really dramatic change in my body recently has nothing to do with my eyes; I've decided to let my hair grow!   I haven't had long hair for at least 50 years, and when I couldn't go for my usual haircuts I was horrified at first, then I decided that it's kind of fun to see how it will look if it keeps growing, and see how long I can stand it. I just ordered some scrunchies for a pony tail. Guess I'll look like a gray-haired old hippie for a while, at least until I get tired of it.



My mom has too!  Tickles me when I go over and she has her hair in a ponytail!   I usually blow out and style her hair for special occasions and the one time she's gone somewhere that it mattered (my aunt's funeral) since Covid, I did it but had to totally refigure the process.


----------



## ronk (Aug 7, 2020)

I've had knee problems for decades. Recently I decided to see a doctor and find out just what is wrong. I had one appointment with a regular MD, who ordered an X-Ray of my knee during that same visit. Then she ordered an MRI. After that I had a consultation with the Orthopedic doctor. I wore a face mask for every appointment. On my first appointment, I was dizzy. I stood on the scale and almost did a perfect flying leap, without intending to! They let me ride a wheelchair for that visit. I felt better for the other doctor visits.

I will eventually need a total knee replacement. We had not scheduled a date for the operation yet. I decided to hold off till they finish installing our new elevator. Right now we have one chairlift to get up the stairs. It's challenging enough right now. Once that elevator is finished, I'll start making calls again. It's a bit complicated. We were supposed to get an orthopedic office in my town, but plans were cancelled due to the Covid crisis. We do have a local doctor, but he's at a different clinic. I need to sort that out before taking the next step.

Oh, I cut my own hair again. I've had a professional barber kit for years. I did a decent job. At least no one has laughed at me yet.


----------

